# Cursorfarbe in Gimp



## ibotchen (5. November 2006)

Hallo Forum,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die Cursorfarbe in Gimp ändert? (Mac)

Mich stört auch die Tatsache,  wenn man zwischen den verschiedenen Paletten hin und her klickt, zweimal klichen muß um eine Funktion zu aktivieren. Einmal um die Palette zu focusieren und einmal für die Funktion.


----------

